
Xkcd 2168: reading Wikipedia in the Greek original - theafh
https://xkcd.com/2168/
======
sharkmerry
Is it this?
[https://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/%CE%A0%CF%8D%CE%BB%CE%B7:%CE%9...](https://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/%CE%A0%CF%8D%CE%BB%CE%B7:%CE%9A%CF%8D%CF%81%CE%B9%CE%B1)

or another language?

~~~
stratosgear
That's Greek alright!

